# Amyloid Angiopathy??



## klamm (Oct 3, 2011)

What is the best code to use for amyloid angiopathy?  ICD9 book leads me to 277.30 which refers to the endocrine system.  The patient is being seen for a stroke and the doctor states that the patient has amyloid angiopathy which puts him at a higher risk for another stroke.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
KJL


----------



## pchenricksen (Oct 4, 2011)

437.8 would be reported for cerebral amyloid angiopathy.


----------

